# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pikavuorojen kyytiinottorajoitukset

## kemkim

Minkä takia pikavuoroilla on rajoituksia matkustajien kyytiinottamisessa? Vihdissä on aika hauska tilanne, kun kunnan päätaajamasta Nummelasta on harvemmin kulkevat bussiyhteydet kuin vanhasta keskustaajamasta kirkonkylältä. Kirkonkylältä voi matkustaa tiheästi kulkevilla Porin ja Rauman pikavuoroilla sekä vakiovuoroilla, mutta Nummelasta vain vakiovuoroilla. 

Ketä tämä Nummelan kyytiinottorajoitus palvelee? Tuskin se hirveästi matkustajia veisi vakiovuoroilta kun hintaero on kuitenkin aika suuri?

----------

